# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  नामालूम सी एक खता

## sajan love

नामालूम सी एक खता

आचार्य चतुरसेन शास्त्री

----------


## sajan love

गर्मी के दिन थे। बादशाह ने उसी फागुन में सलीमा से नई शादी की थी। सल्तनत के झंझटों से दूर रहकर नई दुल्हन के साथ प्रेम और आनंद की कलोल करने वे सलीमा को लेकर कश्मीर के दौलतखाने में चले आए थे।

रात दूध में नहा रही थी। दूर के पहाडों की चोटियाँ बर्फ से सफेद होकर चाँदनी में बहार दिखा रही थीं। आरामबाग के महलों के नीचे पहाडी नदी बल खाकर बह रही थी। मोतीमहल के एक कमरे में शमादान जल रहा था और उसकी खुली खिडकी के पास बैठी सलीमा रात का सौंदर्य निहार रही थी।

खुले हुए बाल उसकी फिरोजी रंग की ओढनी पर खेल रहे थे। चिकन के काम से सजी और मोतियों से गुँथी हुई फिरोजी रंग की ओढनी पर, कसी कमखाब की कुरती और पन्नों की कमरपेटी पर अंगूर के बराबर बडे मोतियों की माला झूम रही थी। सलीमा का रंग भी मोती के समान था। उसकी देह की गठन निराली थी। संगमरमर के समान पैरों में जरी के काम के जूते पडे थे, जिन पर दो हीरे दक-दक चमक रहे थे।

कमरे में एक कीमती ईरानी कालीन का फर्श बिछा हुआ था, जो पैर रखते ही हाथ-भर नीचे धँस जाता था। सुगंधित मसालों से बने शमादान जल रहे थे। कमरे में चार पूरे कद के आईने लगे थे। संगमरमर के आधारों पर सोने-चाँदी के फूलदानों में ताजे फूलों के गुलदस्ते रखे थे। दीवारों और दरवाजों पर चतुराई से गुँथी हुई नागकेसर और चम्पे की मालाएँ झूल रही थीं, जिनकी सुगंध से कमरा महक रहा था। कमरे में अनगिनत बहुमूल्य कारीगरी की देश-विदेश की वस्तुएँ करीने से सजी हुई थीं।

----------


## sajan love

बादशाह दो दिन से शिकार को गए थे। इतनी रात होने पर भी नहीं आए थे। सलीमा खिडकी में बैठी प्रतीक्षा कर रही थी। सलीमा ने उकताकर दस्तक दी। एक बांदी दस्तबस्ता हाजिर हुई।

बांदी सुंदर और कमसिन थी। उसे पास बैठने का हुक्म देकर सलीमा ने कहा-

'साकी, तुझे बीन अच्छी लगती है या बाँसुरी?

बांदी ने नम्रता से कहा- हुजूर जिसमें खुश हों।

सलीमा ने कहा- पर तू किसमें खुश है?

बांदी ने कम्पित स्वर में कहा- सरकार! बांदियों की खुशी ही क्या!

सलीमा हँसते-हँसते लोट गई। बांदी ने बंशी लेकर कहा- क्या सुनाऊँ?

बेगम ने कहा- ठहर, कमरा बहुत गरम मालूम देता है, इसके तमाम दरवाजे और खिडकियाँ खोल दे। चिरागों को बुझा दे, चटखती चाँदनी का लुत्फ उठाने दे और वे फूलमालाएँ मेरे पास रख दे।

----------


## sajan love

बांदी उठी। सलीमा बोली- सुन, पहले एक गिलास शरबत दे, बहुत प्यासी हूँ।

बांदी ने सोने के गिलास में खुशबूदार शरबत बेगम के सामने ला धरा। बेगम ने कहा- उफ्! यह तो बहुत गर्म है। क्या इसमें गुलाब नहीं दिया?

बांदी ने नम्रता से कहा- दिया तो है सरकार!

'अच्छा, इसमें थोडा सा इस्तम्बोल और मिला।

साकी गिलास लेकर दूसरे कमरे में चली गई। इस्तम्बोल मिलाया और भी एक चीज मिलाई। फिर वह सुवासित मदिरा का पात्र बेगम के सामने ला धरा।

एक ही साँस में उसे पीकर बेगम ने कहा- अच्छा, अब सुनो। तूने कहा था कि तू मुझे प्यार करती है; सुना, कोई प्यार का ही गाना सुना।

इतना कह और गिलास को गलीचे पर लुढकाकर मदमाती सलीमा उस कोमल मखमली मसनद पर खुद भी लुढक गई और रस-भरे नेत्रों से साकी की ओर देखने लगी। साकी ने बंशी का सुर मिलाकर गाना शुरू किया :

दुखवा मैं कासे कँ मोरी सजनी...

बहुत देर तक साकी की बंशी कंठ ध्वनि कमरे में घूम-घूमकर रोती रही। धीरे-धीरे साकी खुद भी रोने लगी। साकी मदिरा और यौवन के नशे में चूर होकर झूमने लगी।

गीत खत्म करके साकी ने देखा, सलीमा बेसुध पडी है। शराब की तेजी से उसके गाल एकदम सुर्ख हो गए हैं और और ताम्बुल-राग रंजित होंठ रह-रहकर फडक रहे हैं। साँस की सुगंध से कमरा महक रहा है। जैसे मंद पवन से कोमल पत्ती काँपने लगती है, उसी प्रकार सलीमा का वक्षस्थल धीरे-धीरे काँप रहा है। प्रस्वेद की बूँदें ललाट पर दीपक के उज्ज्वल प्रकाश में मोतियों की तरह चमक रही हैं।

----------


## sajan love

साकी ने अकम्पित स्वर में कहा- मैं मर्द हूँ।

बादशाह की ऑंखों में सरसों फूल उठी। उन्होंने अग्निमय नेत्रों से सलीमा की ओर देखा। वह बेसुध पडी सो रही थी। उसी तरह उसका भरा यौवन खुला पडा था। उनके मुँह से निकला- उफ्! फाहशा! और तत्काल उनका हाथ तलवार की मूठ पर गया। फिर उन्होंने कहा- दोजख के कुत्ते! तेरी यह मजाल!

फिर कठोर स्वर से पुकारा- मादूम!

एक भयंकर रूप वाली तातारी औरत बादशाह के सामने अदब से आ खडी हुई। बादशाह ने हुक्म दिया- इस मरदूद को तहखाने में डाल दे, ताकि बिना खाए-पिए मर जाए।

मादूम ने अपने कर्कश हाथों से युवक का हाथ पकडा और ले चली। थोडी देर बाद दोनों एक लोहे के मजबूत दरवाजे के पास आ खडे हुए। तातारी बांदी ने चाभी निकाल दरवाजा खोला और कैदी को भीतर ढकेल दिया। कोठरी की गच कैदी का बोझ ऊपर पडते ही काँपती हुई नीचे धसकने लगी!

प्रभात हुआ। सलीमा की बेहोशी दूर हुई। चौंककर उठ बैठी। बाल सँवारने, ओढनी ठीक की और चोली के बटन कसने को आईने के सामने जा खडी हुई। खिडकियाँ बंद थीं। सलीमा ने पुकारा- साकी! प्यारी साकी! बडी गर्मी है, जरा खिडकी तो खोल दे। निगोडी नींदने तो आज गजब ढा दिया। शराब कुछ तेज थी।

किसी ने सलीमा की बात न सुनी। सलीमा ने जरा जोर से पुकारा- साकी!

जवाब न पाकर सलीमा हैरान हुई। वह खुद खिडकी खोलने लगी। मगर खिडकियाँ बाहर से बंद थीं। सलीमा ने विस्मय से मन-ही-मन कहा क्या बात है लौंडियाँ सब क्या हुईं?

----------


## sajan love

वह द्वार की तरफ चली। देखा, एक तातारी बांदी नंगी तलवार लिए पहरे पर मुस्तैद खडी है। बेगम को देखते ही उसने फिर झुका लिया।

सलीमा ने क्रोध से कहा- तुम लोग यहाँ क्यों हो?

'बादशाह के हुक्म से।

'क्या बादशाह आ गए।

'जी हाँ।

'मुझे इत्तिला क्यों नहीं की?

'हुक्म नहीं था।

'बादशाह कहाँ हैं?

'जीनतमहल के दौलतखाने में।

सलीमा के मन में अभिमान हुआ। उसने कहा- ठीक है, खूबसूरती की हाट में जिनका कारबार है, वे मुहब्बत को क्या समझेंगे? तो अब जीनतमहल की किस्मत खुली?

तातारी स्त्री चुपचाप खडी रही। सलीमा फिर बोली- मेरी साकी कहाँ है?

'कैद में।

'क्यों?

'जहाँपनाह का हुक्म।

'उसका कुसूर क्या था?

'मैं अर्ज नहीं कर सकती।

'कैदखाने की चाभी मुझे दे, मैं अभी उसे छुडाती हूँ।

'आपको अपने कमरे से बाहर जाने का हुक्म नहीं है।

'तब क्या मैं भी कैद हूँ?

----------


## sajan love

जी हाँ। 
सलीमा की ऑंखों में ऑंसू भर आए। वह लौटकर मसनद पर गड गई और फूट-फूटकर रोने लगी। कुछ ठहरकर उसने एक खत लिखा :

'हुजूर! कुसूर माफ फर्मावें। दिनभर थकी होने से ऐसी बेसुध सो गई कि हुजूर के इस्तकबाल में हाजिर न रह सकी। और मेरी उस लौंडी को भी जाँ बख्शी की जाए। उसने हुजूर के दौलतखाने में लौट आने की इत्तला मुझे वाजिबी तौर पर न देकर बेशक भारी कुसूर किया है। मगर वह नई कमसिन, गरीब और दुखिया है।

- कनीज

सलीमा

चिट्ठी बादशाह के पास भेज दी गई। बादशाह ने आगे होकर कहा- लाई क्या है?

----------


## sajan love

बांदी ने दस्तबस्ता अर्ज की- खुदावन्द! सलीमा बीबी की अर्जी है!

बादशाह ने गुस्से से होंठ चबाकर कहा- उससे कह दे कि मर जाए! इसके बाद खत में एक ठोकर मारकर उन्होंने उधर से मुँंह फेर लिया।

बांदी सलीमा के पास लौट आई। बादशाह का जवाब सुनकर सलीमा धरती पर बैठ गई। उसने बांदी को बाहर जाने का हुक्म दिया और दरवाजा बंद करके फूट-फूटकर रोई। घंटों बीत गए, दिन छिपने लगा। सलीमा ने कहा- हाय! बादशाहों की बेगम होना भी क्या बदनसीबी है। इंतजारी करते-करते ऑंखें फूट जाएँ, मिन्नतें करते-करते जबान घिस जाए, अदब करते-करते जिस्म टुकडे-टकडे हो जाए फिर भी इतनी सी बात पर कि मैं जरा सो गई, उनके आने पर जग न सकी, इतनी सजा! इतनी बेइज्जती! तब मैं बेगम क्या हुई? जीनत और बांदियाँ सुनेंगी तो क्या कहेंगी? इस बेइज्जती के बाद मुँह दिखाने लायक कहाँ रही? अब तो मरना ही ठीक है। अफसोस- मैं किसी गरीब किसान की औरत क्यों न हुई!

धीरे-धीरे स्त्रीत्व का तेज उसकी आत्मा में उदय हुआ। गर्व और दृढ प्रतिज्ञा के चिन्ह उसके नेत्रों में छा गए। वह साँपिन की तरह चपेट खाकर उठ खडी हुई। उसने एक और खत लिखा:

----------


## sajan love

'दुनिया के मालिक!

आपकी बीवी और कनीज होने की वजह से मैं आपके हुक्म को मानकर मरती हूँ। इतनी बेइज्जती पाकर एक मलिका का मरना ही मुनासिब भी है। मगर इतने बडे बादशाह को औरतों को इस कदर नाचीज तो न समझना चाहिए कि एक अदनी-सी बेवकूफी की इतनी कडी सजा दी जाए। मेरा कुसूर सिर्फ इतना ही था कि मैं बेखबर सो गई थी। खैर, सिर्फ एक बार हुजूर को देखने की ख्वाहिश लेकर मरती हूँ। मैं उस पाक परवरदिगार के पास जाकर अर्ज करूँगी कि वह मेरे शौहर को सलामत रखे।

-सलीमा

----------


## sajan love

खत को इत्र से सुवासित करके ताजे फूलों के एक गुलदस्ते में इस तरह रख दिया कि जिससे किसी कि उस पर फौरन ही नजर पड जाए। इसके बाद उसने जवाहरात की पेटी से एक बहुमूल्य ऍंगूठी निकाली और कुछ देर तक ऑंखें गडा-गडाकर उसे देखती रही। फिर उसे चाट गई।

बादशाह शाम की हवाखोरी को नजरबाग में टहल रहे थे। दो-तीन खोजे घबराए हुए आए और चिट्ठी पेश करके अर्ज की- हुजूर गजब हो गया! सलीमा बीबी ने जहर खा लिया है और वह मर रही हैं!

क्षण-भर में बादशाह ने खत पढ लिया। झपटे हुए सलीमा के महल पहुँचे। प्यारी दुलहिन सलीमा जमीन पर पडी है। ऑंखें ललाट पर चढ गई हैैं। रंग कोयले के समान हो गया है। बादशाह से न रहा गया। उन्होंने घबराकर कहा- हकीम, हकीम को बुलाओ! कई आदमी दौडे।

बादशाह का शब्द सुनकर सलीमा ने उसकी तरफ देखा और धीमे स्वर में कहा- जहे-किस्मत!

----------


## sajan love

बादशाह ने नजदीक बैठकर कहा- सलीमा! बादशाह की बेगम होकर क्या तुम्हें यही लाजिम था?

सलीमा ने कष्ट से कहा- हुजूर! मेरा कुसूर बहुत मामूली था।

बादशाह ने कडे स्वर में कहा- बदनसीब! शाही जनानखाने में मर्द को भेष बदलकर रखना मामूली कुसूर समझती है? कानों पर यकीन कभी न करता, मगर ऑंखों-देखी को भी झूठ मान लूँ?

तडफकर सलीमा ने कहा- क्या?

बादशाह डरकर पीछे हट गए। उन्होंने कहा- सच कहो, इस वक्त तुम खुदा की राह पर हो, यह जवान कौन था?

सलीमा ने अचकचाकर पूछा- कौन जवान?

बादशाह ने गुस्से से कहा- जिसे तुमने साकी बनाकर पास रखा था।

सलीमा ने घबराकर कहा- हैं! क्या वह मर्द है?

बादशाह- तो क्या तुम सचमुच यह बात नहीं जानतीं?

सलीमा के मुँह से निकला- या खुदा!

फिर उसके नेत्रों से ऑंसू बहने लगे। वह सब मामला समझ गई। कुछ देर बाद बोली- खाविन्द! तब तो कुछ शिकायत ही नहीं; इस कुसूर को तो यही सजा मुनासिब थी। मेरी बदगुमानी माफ फर्माई जाए। मैं अल्लाह के नाम पर पडी कहती हूँ, मुझे इस बात का कुछ भी पता नहीं है।

----------


## sajan love

बादशाह का गला भर आया। उन्होंने कहा- तो प्यारी सलीमा! तुम बेकुसूर ही चलीं? - बादशाह रोने लगे।

सलीमा ने उनका हाथ पकडकर अपनी छाती पर रखकर कहा- मालिक मेरे! जिसकी उम्मीद न थी, मरते वक्त वह मजा मिल गया। कहा-सुना माफ हो और एक अर्ज लौंडी की मंजूर हो।

बादशाह ने कहा- जल्दी कहो सलीमा!

सलीमा ने साहस से कहा- उस जवान को माफ कर देना।

इसके बाद सलीमा की ऑंखों से ऑंसू बह चले, और थोडी ही देर में वह ठंडी हो गई।!

बादशाह ने घुटनों के बल बैठकर उसका ललाट चूमा और फिर बालक की तरह रोने लगे।

गजब के ऍंधेरे और सर्दी में युवक भूखा-प्यासा पडा था। एकाएक घोर चीत्कार करके किवाड खुले। प्रकाश के साथ ही एक गंभीर शब्द तहखाने में भर गया- बदनसीब नौजवान! क्या होश-हवास में है?

----------


## sajan love

युवक ने तीव्र स्वर में पूछा- कौन?

जवाब मिला- बादशाह।

युवक ने कुछ भी अदब किए बिना कहा- यह जगह बादशाहों के लायक नहीं है। क्यों तशरीफ लाए हैं?

'तुम्हारी कैफियत नहीं सुनी थी, उसे सुनने आया हूँ।

कुछ देर चुप रहकर युवक ने कहा- सिर्फ सलीमा को झूठी बदनामी से बचाने के लिए कैफियत देता हूँ। सुनिए : सलीमा जब बच्ची थी, मैं उसके बाप का नौकर था। तभी से मैं उसे प्यार करता था। सलीमा भी प्यार करती थी, पर वह बचपन का प्यार था। उम्र होने पर सलीमा पर्दे में रहने लगी और फिर वह शहंशाह की बेगम हुई। मगर मैं उसे भूल न सका। पाँच साल तक पागल की तरह भटकता रहा, अंत में भेष बदलकर बांदी की नौकरी कर ली। सिर्फ उसे देखते रहने और खिदमत करके दिन गुजारने का इरादा था। उस दिन उज्ज्वल चाँदनी, सुगंधित पुष्पराशि, शराब की उत्तेजना और एकांत ने मुझे बेबस कर दिया। उसके बाद मैंने ऑंचल से उसके मुख का पसीना पोंछा और मुँह चूम लिया। मैं इतना ही खतावार हूँ। सलीमा इसकी बाबद कुछ नहीं जानती।

बादशाह कुछ देर चुपचाप खडे रहे। इसके बाद वे बिना दरवाजा बंद किए ही धीरे-धीरे चले गए।

सलीमा की मृत्यु को दस दिन बीत गए। बादशाह सलीमा के कमरे में ही दिन-रात रहते हैैं। सामने नदी के उस पार पेडों के झुरमुट में सलीमा की सफेद कब्र बनी है। जिस खिडकी के पास सलीमा बैठी उस दिन-रात को बादशाह की प्रतीक्षा कर रही थी, उसी खिडकी में उसी चौकी पर बैठे हुए बादशाह उसी तरह सलीमा की कब्र दिन-रात देखा करते हैं। किसी को पास आने का हुक्म नहीं। जब आधी रात हो जाती है, तो उस गंभीर रात्रि के सन्नाटे में एक मर्मभेदिनी गीतध्वनि उठ खडी होती है। बादशाह साफ-साफ सुनते हैं, कोई करुण-कोमल स्वर में गा रहा है.. 'दुखवा मैं कासे कहूँ मोरी सजनी...

समाप्त

----------


## anita

बहुत ही अच्छा प्रयास आपका

----------


## satya_anveshi

यह कहानी मुझे थोड़ी शाहजहाँ और मुमताज़ से प्रेरित लगी। असल में हो न हो कह नहीं सकता।
वैसे अच्छी कहानी थी।

----------


## Aeolian

कहानी अच्छी है ..

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............

----------


## sajan love

शुक्रिया मित्रगण

----------

